# Check the small print



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

It seems that there are an increasing amount of pet insurance companies trying to think of excuses not to pay out.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lothes-save-dog-pet-insurers-refused-pay.html

I have stopped paying insurance for the hounds a couple of years ago when the premiums shot up,probably a good thing as I think in the event of a claim they would have tried to avoid their liabilities by quoting the terms and conditions anyway.

It seems pet insurance policies have a lot of wriggle out clauses and is a big con with the companies raising premiums and then trying to think of any excuse not to pay out.


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

Like you... We gave up on pet insurance, years ago..... Instead I started to put the would be premium into a "pet account"..

It's building up nicely, but if I have to use it to fix one of the dogs, so be it..... And if I'm lucky enough that they stay healthy, it'll go towards a new van someday.. :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Steve

A quote from the article, which probably explains it all . . .

_"Vets' fees have also risen sharply over the same time."_

Dave


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

To be fair.... We use Pet Plan and they have always paid out without question. Our Yorkie broke her leg a week after we brought her home which cost a fortune and then had to have her rear legs fixed due to luxating patella problems all in her first year. Since the she has been ill and had to be hospitalised a couple of times with bugs. Pet plan have always paid out without question in a timely manner.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

After having £4,000 of uninsured vet bills I got my dogs insured. The original problem was not covered but that dog went on to have over £10,000 of bills while the other is up to about £3,000 at the moment and is only 3 years old (she has Addisons disease).

My dogs are insured with Asda and they have been brilliant!

The relief from anxiety as the vet examines your dog is priceless!


----------

